# Guitar Case (Straight)



## Vinnie506 (May 16, 2010)

I want to build a straight Guitar Case


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

good for you. what's your question?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Vinnie506 said:


> I want to build a straight Guitar Case


As opposed to an alternative guitar case? :laughing:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you talking about a case for traveling? I've designed one for my "baby tele" that includes a small amp. Haven't built it yet, but it should only be a one day project not counting finish work. Do you have something specific you're looking for from your post, or are you just telling us what you'd like to do?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I ask again ... what's your question?


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

you are wanting to build a vintage style Fender rectangular case correct?


----------



## chinobox (Jul 26, 2008)

smells like spam to me :no:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

chinobox said:


> smells like spam to me :no:


more likely just a drive-by ... guy wasn't really interested in getting an answer


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't think , just make it :lol:

Do you want a case like this ?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/images345x345/560108.jpg


----------

